
Leonardo da Vinci won't be discovered through Notion - thatoneguytoo
https://usedone.today/blog/posts/davinci/
======
lordofuniverse
As Taleb say, if something has survived thousands of years, it's likely to
stick around for the same. It's what's called as anti-fragile.

